# Staff for Slings N' Things



## andie22 (Nov 9, 2010)

Due to the enormous responses I have received since I starting selling slings and things I am going to put together a staff to promote my products, please send a e-mail to [email protected] if you are interested and include a little bit about yourself, where you are from, target, 3D, or hunter or a little bit of everything. Thanks, Andie


----------



## andie22 (Nov 9, 2010)

ttt


----------



## colbyfieldman22 (Oct 19, 2009)

ttt


----------



## zubbie870 (Nov 26, 2009)

sent you an email


----------



## andie22 (Nov 9, 2010)

all PM's and emails answered. This opportunity won't last long..


----------



## bp6469 (Jul 29, 2010)

sent email


----------



## colbyfieldman22 (Oct 19, 2009)

ttt


----------



## andie22 (Nov 9, 2010)

Join today!


----------



## chewdawg (Mar 27, 2009)

Is the opportunity still there???? I hope so, if so I will shoot a email immediately


----------



## andie22 (Nov 9, 2010)

Of course! Go ahead and send an email


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

Good evening everyone just stopped by to bump ya up.


----------



## terryracing86 (Nov 18, 2006)

thanx Andie for the pics you sent me. look great. pm me specifics of what i need to do to get them


----------



## andie22 (Nov 9, 2010)

Join the Staff today!


----------



## ChrisS (May 7, 2009)

Email sent.


----------



## andie22 (Nov 9, 2010)

emails answered


----------



## terryracing86 (Nov 18, 2006)

bump for a young lady trying to make a go of it


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

Morning everyone. 
Back at work after a snow day here. 
4 inches of fresh snow and the deer are up and moving this morning to bad our season ended on the 3rd.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Cant wait to see the products. Thanks


----------



## andie22 (Nov 9, 2010)

spots are filling up fast..


----------



## ChrisS (May 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Da_Bull (Jan 1, 2011)

email sent .... bump ttt :icon_salut:


----------



## andie22 (Nov 9, 2010)

ttt


----------



## andie22 (Nov 9, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Da_Bull (Jan 1, 2011)

Bump for Slings n Things


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## andie22 (Nov 9, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Diamondgirl27 (Mar 26, 2009)

ttt


----------



## andie22 (Nov 9, 2010)

ttt


----------



## taylorinman (Apr 10, 2009)

Ttt!


----------



## Da_Bull (Jan 1, 2011)

Bump !!


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## andie22 (Nov 9, 2010)

emails responded. Thanks


----------



## taylorinman (Apr 10, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## andie22 (Nov 9, 2010)

ttt


----------



## taylorinman (Apr 10, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Da_Bull (Jan 1, 2011)

guessing thread going to be at top for awhile TTT


----------



## andie22 (Nov 9, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Da_Bull (Jan 1, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## andie22 (Nov 9, 2010)

ttt


----------



## andie22 (Nov 9, 2010)

last day to get on the staff.


----------



## Da_Bull (Jan 1, 2011)

andie22 said:


> last day to get on the staff.


Rut oh !!! back ttt


----------



## coopers354 (Jan 26, 2009)

BUMP!!:thumbs_up


----------



## ChrisS (May 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Da_Bull (Jan 1, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Da_Bull (Jan 1, 2011)

ttt


----------



## carpssublime (Dec 11, 2010)

thanks again, ttt


----------



## ChrisS (May 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## coopers354 (Jan 26, 2009)

ttt :wink:


----------



## ChrisS (May 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Late night bump.


----------



## ChrisS (May 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt for some nice slings.


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

Back up for the evening.


----------



## coopers354 (Jan 26, 2009)

Bump!


----------



## ChrisS (May 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ChrisS (May 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

bump on a cold night in pa.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

To the top for the greatest slings made


----------



## Hoyt_Man_32 (Aug 21, 2010)

e-mail sent thanks and a bump for ya


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Bump for great slings


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Come on staffers we have to keep Andie on top so lets bump her up.


----------



## ChrisS (May 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Im bumping it up for Andie great slings


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

bump for great slings


----------



## ChrisS (May 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## hillbillyfrench (Aug 5, 2010)

B u m p


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ChrisS (May 7, 2009)

Back to the top!


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

bump


----------



## strayarrow (May 7, 2003)

email sent


----------



## ChrisS (May 7, 2009)

Up to the top again.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

What colors did you get in your slings. I got black,red, and grey. I think it will look sharp. Dont know which braid it will be.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Looking forward to getting my sling. Bumping it to the top.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

backwardshooter said:


> Looking forward to getting my sling. Bumping it to the top.


Me too!


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Viper69 said:


> Me too!


x3..


----------



## Da_Bull (Jan 1, 2011)

johnh1720 said:


> x3..


lol X4 !!


----------



## Austin419 (Jan 10, 2011)

Email sent


----------



## ChrisS (May 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

back to the top for great slings


----------



## coopers354 (Jan 26, 2009)

Bump!!


----------



## ChrisS (May 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Austin419 (Jan 10, 2011)

New staff member! Btt


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

Welcome to the family.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Yes, welcome great slings


----------



## Austin419 (Jan 10, 2011)

Bumpity bump bump


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Back to the top


----------



## Htwells (Feb 22, 2011)

Are there any more positions??


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Htwells said:


> Are there any more positions??


I dont know, youll have to e-mail Andie to find out.Look at the starting thread for her address.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Andie, any idea when my sling will be shipped?


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

johnh1720 said:


> Andie, any idea when my sling will be shipped?


also wondering


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

bump


----------



## ChrisS (May 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

Recieved my sling last weekend. Awesome looking sling, matches my Z7 perfectly. Thanks Andie. been shooting with it for a week now. I will be ordering one for my daughters bow!!!!


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

backwardshooter said:


> also wondering


Me X3.....


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

When we get our slings we should post some pics to show our rigs dressed up for Andie.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

bump to the top


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

backwardshooter said:


> When we get our slings we should post some pics to show our rigs dressed up for Andie.


Sounds good.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

back to the top for great slings


----------



## ChrisS (May 7, 2009)

Got my slings in yesterday afternoon. They look awesome. Great job and quality Andie! They are the nicest I have seen around. :smile:


----------



## giddi1820 (Mar 30, 2009)

Crossing my fingers! Hope mine comes soon.





ChrisS said:


> Got my slings in yesterday afternoon. They look awesome. Great job and quality Andie! They are the nicest I have seen around. :smile:


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

Just ordreed another Athens so now I have to get one in predator brown deception. 

That will make number 9 from andie. 

Thanks for a great sling.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Im hopeing my sling comes soon after everything nice Ive heard about them.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

backwardshooter said:


> Im hopeing my sling comes soon after everything nice Ive heard about them.


x2.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

good night bump


----------



## gafirefighter20 (Aug 8, 2009)

Bump for a new staffer. Thanks again Andie. Can't wait to get my sling for the Z7.


----------



## gmanhunting2010 (Nov 16, 2010)

email sent 

-Garrett


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

bump


----------



## Rollie83 (Jan 13, 2011)

Is there still an opportunity for staff??


----------



## andie22 (Nov 9, 2010)

Rollie83 said:


> Is there still an opportunity for staff??


Yes, go ahead and send an email. [email protected]


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

bump


----------



## Rollie83 (Jan 13, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ChrisS (May 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Andie is there any time frame on the slings to be sent?


----------



## Rollie83 (Jan 13, 2011)

Bump


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

bump


----------



## coopers354 (Jan 26, 2009)

I am sooooo excited to get my sling!!


----------



## tmarsh38 (Aug 19, 2009)

I have yet to get mine. Anyone else get their sling?


----------



## Rollie83 (Jan 13, 2011)

Bump


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

bump


----------



## terryracing86 (Nov 18, 2006)

up top for nice slings and a great person to deal with. she works hard on these slings guys and her craftsmanship shows....very nice


----------



## gafirefighter20 (Aug 8, 2009)

Any idea on when we can expect our slings?


----------



## Rollie83 (Jan 13, 2011)

bump


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

bump


----------



## ChrisS (May 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

gafirefighter20 said:


> Any idea on when we can expect our slings?


x2. Patiently waiting.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

bump


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

bump


----------



## Rollie83 (Jan 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

bump


----------



## coopers354 (Jan 26, 2009)

I am really excited to get mine also!!!!


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

bump


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Anybody hear about thier slings?


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

johnh1720 said:


> Anybody hear about thier slings?


Not a word...


----------



## andie22 (Nov 9, 2010)

Slings N' things is back!! Internet was lost for quite awhile from moving.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Glad to see you back.


----------



## Rollie83 (Jan 13, 2011)

It makes things hard to do anything when computers don't work.....ttt


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

sweet


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

Welcome back.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

bump


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

bump


----------



## Rollie83 (Jan 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

bump


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

bump


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

Morning andie and the rest of the team who here is out chasing turkeys yet. 
I'm sittn on the deck listening to the thunder and a whole group of toms sounding off at every thunder clap.  come on April 27th. 
The new bow should be in just in time to take out on opening morning.


----------



## Rollie83 (Jan 13, 2011)

Can't wait for turkey opener!! April 25th up here in Ontario, Canada


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

Glad to see you're up an running again Andie. Great slings!

Had to put my turkey season on hold due to family issues, so I won't get started until April 30th here in PA. Would have already had Florida under my belt by this time and would have been in Texas for Rio's this week. Oh well, family comes first, no matter how much you enjoy the great outdoors.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

evening bump


----------



## andie22 (Nov 9, 2010)

12 more staff slings made! Will be going out soon!


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

andie22 said:


> 12 more staff slings made! Will be going out soon!


I cant wait to see them. Im glad your getting caught up with things lol. When you in buisiness it seems your never get caught up.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

bump


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

Morning andie. Morning team. 


Sitting on the deck watching it rain drinking my coffee and listening to the turkeys sound off. I got a giant redhead wood pecker out here on a ash tree every time it pounds on the tree the gobblers sound off. Its prety cool this this is the biggest woodpecker I've ever seen and we have a lot of the around here.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

TTT for great slings


----------



## coopers354 (Jan 26, 2009)

bump for great slings!!!!


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

morning bump


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

bump


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Morning bump. Anyone get thier slings yet?


----------



## Rollie83 (Jan 13, 2011)

bump


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

Morning Andie Morning team 

turkeys gobbling on the roost this morning before work 

I'm at work and the wife is in the blind ..........good luck 


Oh Yea .....andie going to need another sling for the new EXCEED 























Good luck to all chaising the birds this weekend. 
Prayers go out to all the families dealing with the losses from the storms. 
Be strong we will make it through this. 

Team be safe


----------



## coopers354 (Jan 26, 2009)

BumP


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

Morning 
Team 

Out in the blind in the rain this morning. 
Not the first incling of any turkey anywhere. So ill kick back and watch rain fall and hope I don't fall asleep.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Has anyone recieved thier slings yet?


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

Afternoon team 

Been in the woods all morning and saw a ton of birds but all 100 yards or so away couldn't get them to respond to anything. Oh well ill give it try again in the morning. 

Got my new sight and stokerized stabs in yesterday so its time to finish dialing in the exceed for the ibo next week. 

Here is a pic of the finished minus a sling bow.


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

Afternoon team 

The new Athens afflixtion came yesterday. I got to set it up this morning and run some arrows through it. 
Man this thing is smooth time for another sling. 


Here is a pic 











Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice looking rigs guys. Good luck shooting this season.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

backwardshooter said:


> Has anyone recieved thier slings yet?


Nope. I was told mine was done over a month ago.


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

Good morning team 

Are any of you folks going to be in bedford this weekend for the IBO?

If so look me up I will be there Friday Saturday and probably most of Sunday. 

Will have either have the red exceed or the predator afflixtion shown in the pics above. When I'm not shooting I will be working the Athens archery trailor that will be on sight. 

Be safe and if you can make it would be happy to meet you folks


----------



## FiddlersGreen (Aug 15, 2010)

are you still accepting emails?


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

guess im out


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

proXarchery said:


> guess im out


me too lol.


----------



## coopers354 (Jan 26, 2009)

Bump!


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

Morning Andie , morning team 

Made it back from a hot,humid , stormy windy then down right out cold bedford all in 2 days. Shot all 40 targets Saturday. Got finished up just as they where sounding the alarm to close the course due to lightning in the approaching storm. 

My wife still had 10 left and had to finish up after the storm.



We both had fun and got to meet alot of new people. Glad to be home now the unpacking of all the junk in the truck begins.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Has anyone seen there slings yet?


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Please remove me from your staff. I have gone with another slingmaker.


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

take me off too thank you. guess i was never on lol


----------



## gafirefighter20 (Aug 8, 2009)

Add me to that list please


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Does anyone know if Andie is still in buisiness? I have sent e-mails and have gotten no replies.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Whats up here? I never received any slings. Anyone else?????


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

I signed back in March with her and never received any thing period. I sent her e-mails and pm and never got a reply. I think she went out of buisiness.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Yeah doesnt look good..


----------

